# Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel?



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yo guys. These wheels look amazing. They are the wheels off the New Beetle RSI. Not Available in the states - but does anyone know a wheel off hand that shares this style, but ALSO has the deep recess for the lugs? I am not looking for a Quasi similar wheel such as the Aristo or Superturismo. Anyone know a wheel that looks almost the EXACT SAME? 

TIA!
Another pic - just for drools


----------



## rebivince (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (idwurks)*

i have the same in white (CUP wheels) but feet only on
RSI beetle (with large fenders) because 9X18 and *ET 11*
My mail : [email protected]


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (rebivince)*

Do you have a picture of your car? And thank you for the information. 
These are Motegi. I personally have no real info on the brand - other than I hear they weigh alot and are pretty low grade quality. I think they are one of the closest matches... but with a few slight differences - other than the different offset.









Man I wish I could get some of those Lupo/Beetle Cup WHeels. 


_Modified by idwurks at 8:55 AM 10-30-2004_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (idwurks)*

The NBCup wheels are an older version of the OZ Superturismo wheel. Mind you, your normal SuperT won't have the same offset and size, but will have the same look, perfect for a standard bodied Beetle.


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 9:41 AM 10-30-2004_


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (Mikes72sb)*

Look in Subaru WRX scene shops too. They carry Super T's once in a while (rally WRXs used them), and they share the bolt pattern. Offsets range so you have a chance to get some hitting the beetles requirements...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (ElecMoHwk)*

Cool. Depending on the offset, the wheel can look similar... Thats good news.


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (idwurks)*

Mhhhhhhh yuuuuuumm...... Techno Blue RSI!







Only 3 made!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

-Paul


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (BugBoy4Life)*

actually the new superturismos (GT) don't look the same.
they extended the spoke to look like it goes farther out than before or than the RSi wheels.








I love the RSi wheels too. 
I've also been looking for the older Superturismo Corsa wheels (white) which look more like the wheels used by WRC cars.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_actually the new superturismos (GT) don't look the same.
they extended the spoke to look like it goes farther out than before or than the RSi wheels.
I love the RSi wheels too. 
I've also been looking for the older Superturismo Corsa wheels (white) which look more like the wheels used by WRC cars.



You are correct sir....
The OZ Superturismos that are currently available are not the same OZ Super-T's of old.
I have a set of original style SuperTs on my bug... they look good on the NB. However, mine are only 17x8.
I keep toying with the idea of selling them, but I'm not sure yet...
IMHO, I feel that the ROH Azzurro is _the closest_ OZ Super-T replica.
Here's a pic:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (JimmyD)*

Thats a nice looking wheel. Any retailers and prices?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (idwurks)*

my buddy has the old white supert's on his bug, looks like sex


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (MattP)*









Can I get those ROH azzuros for under a grand with tires?


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Beetle RSI Wheels... Anyone know a duplicate wheel? (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_








Can I get those ROH azzuros for under a grand with tires?

probably, i found those wheel for $150(18x9) here
http://www.jdwheels.com/roh_azzurro.htm
hit up google they seem to sell for like 250 everywhere else for the same wheel.


----------

